# Wisbech & District Bird Auction



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

Wisbech & District Bird Auction is a friendly organised Bird Auction where members can come and buy, sell and talk about birds of all breeds, sizes and colours! After starting up in late 2010 and facing a few problems, we are STILL going strong and plan to keep going!
Membership is ONLY £1 for life and entry is ONLY £1.50 everytime you come. But on the 1st of May we will be holding an open day where we won't be charging enrty. Our Auctioneer and staff members are all experienced bird keepers and breeders.
All birds must come in saleable boxesd with water and food; the stops the birds from getting distressed. Hot and cold refreshments ARE avaliable, so please call Katie for any further information.
07521262916
We look forwards to welcoming you to our club!


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*birds*

bump of the day!!!!


----------



## mustangman (Aug 10, 2010)

brilliant auction, its a must, check it out!!


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bird auction*

come along, it's a good day out, bring birds to make it even more fun!
Oh and BUMP!!!!


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bird auction*

Wisbech & District Bird Auction is a friendly organised Bird Auction where members can come and buy, sell and talk about birds of all breeds, sizes and colours! After starting up in late 2010 and facing a few problems, we are STILL going strong and plan to keep going! 

Membership is ONLY £1 for life and entry is ONLY £1.50 everytime you come. But on the 1st of May we will be holding an open day where we won't be charging enrty. Our Auctioneer and staff members are all experienced bird keepers and breeders. 
All birds must come in saleable boxesd with water and food; the stops the birds from getting distressed. Hot and cold refreshments ARE avaliable, so please call Katie for any further information. 
We look forwards to welcoming you to our club!


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bird auction*

bump of the day !!!!:no1:


----------



## RST (Jan 23, 2008)

do you normally have quails and rabbits for sale too? i usually go to auction over boston way but might pop over


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bird*

yes m8 we have some in most weeks . hope to see you soon . if you have anything to sale plz bring it a long :2thumb:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*birds*

bump x x x x


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bird*

bump
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*birds*

bump:flrt:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*birds*

bump of the day


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

Wait, where is this? It sounds amazing. Are there any pet birds auctioned? And, I know this is a silly question but is it just like, farm birds or are there like, parrot types there as well? Lol


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*birds*

hi we are in wisbech the pots code is pe13 1ba . we have all tips of birds in hope this is a help : victory:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*auction*

Wisbech & District Bird Auction is a friendly organised Bird Auction where members can come and buy, sell and talk about birds of all breeds, sizes and colours! After starting up in late 2010 and facing a few problems, we are STILL going strong and plan to keep going! 

Membership is ONLY £1 for life and entry is ONLY £1.50 everytime you come. But on the 1st of May we will be holding an open day where we won't be charging enrty. Our Auctioneer and staff members are all experienced bird keepers and breeders. 
All birds must come in saleable boxesd with water and food; the stops the birds from getting distressed. Hot and cold refreshments ARE avaliable, so please call Katie for any further information. 
We look forwards to welcoming you to our club!:whistling2:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*birds*

bump of the day :whistling2:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bird*

:flrt:Wisbech & District Bird Auction is a friendly organised Bird Auction where members can come and buy, sell and talk about birds of all breeds, sizes and colours! After starting up in late 2010 and facing a few problems, we are STILL going strong and plan to keep going!
Membership is ONLY £1 for life and entry is ONLY £1.50 everytime you come. But on the 1st of May we will be holding an open day where we won't be charging enrty. Our Auctioneer and staff members are all experienced bird keepers and breeders.
All birds must come in saleable boxesd with water and food; the stops the birds from getting distressed. Hot and cold refreshments ARE avaliable, so please call Katie for any further information.
07521262916
We look forwards to welcoming you to our club!


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*birds*

bump :blush:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*birds*

we did not have as good auction as we would have . we do not know y but . we will keep on going . hope to see more of you in 2 week :2thumb:


----------

